# Vu-rite



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm gonna bite the bullet tomorrow morning. Ordering a VU-RITE sewer cam. 
Shame shame on SOUTH COAST EQUIPMENT for selling such crap. Took mine apart today and couldn't believe how cheaply it's built.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I say go for it!!!! like others have mention and myself, it doesn't come with all the bells and whistle but it sure does the job well:thumbsup: IMO, i think it's much easier to push down the line than the ridgid camera:yes::yes: Also Angela from VU-RITE stated that they are coming out with a skid very soon


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

By the way i have had mine for about 3 weeks and used it a total of 5 times!! If they still have the older cages you might think about buying it instead of the new cage. They are $1,000 cheaper!!


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Angela was a very pleasant person to talk to. She was personable and extremely hands on in the design and knowledge of the equipment they sell.
I don't really care about bells and whistles. I want solid simple and tough. Less to go wrong. Few things burn me worse than equipment failure on the job site. I like to have confidence in my tools especially when I know the customer will be standing 3 feet behind watching.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Im thinking about buying one too..How do they compare to Ridgid, General, My-tana units? I too bought one of those POS ones too, used it twice and it died.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> Im thinking about buying one too..How do they compare to Ridgid, General, My-tana units? I too bought one of those POS ones too, used it twice and it died.


Ridgid is heads and shoulders above anyother brand out there.

Find a used ridgid color camera and snap it up when you find it great deal


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> Ridgid is heads and shoulders above anyother brand out there.
> 
> Find a used ridgid color camera and snap it up when you find it great deal


 
Let me ask you this??? can you push a ridgid cam down the sewer 100 plus feet with one hand:no::no: This is how i look at it, why buy a Lexus when you can buy a toyota!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Let me ask you this??? can you push a ridgid cam down the sewer 100 plus feet with one hand:no::no: This is how i look at it, why buy a Lexus when you can buy a toyota!!


Yes I can push it down 100' with one hand through a proper clean out. When you went to AJ Coleman, did you see the other brand unit they have on display on the counter, that I mistankly thought was a Vu-Rite? I keep forgetting to ask Kirk or Marv what brand it is, but it does look very well built.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*That's what I'm talking about. Go Vu-Rite!*

I'm very proud of my VU-Rite. My first cam job with it I was able to sell a full sewer replacement to an very tight customer. No way could I have made this deal without it. I cammed the line yesterday for a 25ft. replacement under a redwood patio replacement job but cammed the whole 125ft. line. 4" clay which had root intrusions every single joint. I took the laptop to her tonight as she was not home when I cammed the line. After about 100ft. she said turn it off, I've seen enough just do it.:thumbup: And she was happy about it.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Epox, I've read where other cameras have a solid fiberglass rod...and others do not. This is why I've hesitated buying anything but a Rigid, I'm about to take the plunge myself.

I know this is your first job with the Vu-Rite, but would you recommend it to me? I'm sure you've used other brands, hows this one stack up?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Titan I can only compare it to the east coast crap. When I was with the other company I don't remember off hand what brand it was (Spartan comes to mind???) but it was always down it seemed like. I will clean up the cam job I talked about and post it for you. I can tell you this though as far as how it's built I'm extremely impressed. It's heavy duty.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*TITAN*
I remember talking to Angela and she told me they used to make the head removable for repair but that in like 7 years they had only one go bad. So with that record they now mold it solid. Call and talk to Angela she is extremely helpful and hands on in the development of their product. She can answer any question you have. Best have some time available she'll talk your ear off.:yes:
It was refreshing to talk to someone who had a clue.
Here are the numbers. 
Sales: 423-349-4300 
Technical support: 423-349-4257
Good Luck!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, Sir! I will do that. I've not read anything bad about them...I can afford to buy a quality tool at a lesser price...for once!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Yes I can push it down 100' with one hand through a proper clean out. When you went to AJ Coleman, did you see the other brand unit they have on display on the counter, that I mistankly thought was a Vu-Rite? I keep forgetting to ask Kirk or Marv what brand it is, but it does look very well built.


Funny...

I didn't know Teflon lined sewers were code in Chicago...

When I push my Ridgid See-Snake out around 100' I'm pushin like mad and having someone flush toilets and spin out washloads so I can surf out out on the water... :yes:

I know why too...
That noodle push rod is going down the pipe like a "W" rubbing on the sides of the pipe... :whistling2:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I can tell you this as a novice sewer cam operator, this pushed with relative ease and it had a really hard turn to negotiate at the git go. No help from running water. Can't wait to get the vid to you guys. This weekend prolly.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

How do you like the laptop interface?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm on a laptop with this cam. Angela sent the program which is normally extra for free. It is great from what I've seen but as with any program I need to learn what is what and how to do things.
They do offer some really nice packages but I just bought the cam rig. 
200 ft color. $4200.00 aprx.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Post some pics, I would like to see how the laptop is connected to the camera.

No need to take pics of all the $ you are making with it.:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's the cam job. Seems to me the vid lost a good bit of detail in the YouTube upload. I was disapointed as the original is much more detailed.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

How is the camera holding up so far?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

It's held up just fine actually. I've used it on at least 5 jobs and landed 2 sewer jobs and a set of CO's off of it. On the last job I had trouble getting it around some 4" CI 1/4 bends. Wife called Angela at Vu-Rite to ask about a snowball or equivalent to aid in making tight turns. She said other than the cover they send with it that's all they offer atm. She said most people are timid about getting rough with the camera but to "get rough with it, it can take it". She was positive.
I did and never saw a flutter but still tend to go easy every chance I get.
I tied some tracer wire onto the head and used it to help get around a turn or 2. I think running the sewer machine first helps most of all if possible. I'm still learning. And always looking for camera operating tips.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Good to hear. Glad it has worked well for you. I'm in the market for one in the coming months, big purchase for me. I feel confident after all the positive reviews about this camera. In the coming weeks I will give Angela a call. Are the prices on their website accurate, is it retail, wholesale? Just curious. I will give them your name as a referral if i go this route.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

The prices are accurate. Though she did throw in the software for free. $4200 for my rig but I bought the reel without the monitor set up..


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

The camera is a great camera but the only thing that is starting to bother me is not having the counter build into it:furious:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> The camera is a great camera but the only thing that is starting to bother me is not having the counter build into it:furious:


A counter would be a nice asset I admit, I was running a kitchen CI drain at a motel last week and after aprx 50 ft I kept loosing it. The sonde signal would poof on me. ran an estimated 120' and never found the head beyond the 50' but later figured out where it probably ended up. Counter would have helped.
But it bugs me when I loose the sonde. I don't understand why I can have it and in 2 feet distance it's gone.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

512 Hz can be a finicky frequency. You never know, you could be near a whole mess of underground utilities or something that is causing the signal to bounce or scatter. 512 can bounce off of bedrock, metals in the area, etc.


----------



## bjmi007 (Apr 28, 2012)

*vu-rite camera i know about it.*

i once have a try out from the vu-rite , she send me a mini for a try out , the reel is mainline but camera head can go into 2inch line, when i turn on the sonde it flicking the screen lot more then other camera like ridgid or general mainline cam. I dont know how deep it go they wont let me put in line, just visual inpection only. I end up return it. No counter didnt help either.
what i do with my other camera that dont have counter is put electrical tape and put it at 25ft for black, 50ft for yellow tape, 75ft red tape and on and on.
if u want to go 15ft u need to put 2tape like yellow and red at 15 and at 25yellow n white. I have the ridgid seesnake right now, didnt like ridgid push rod.
Even tho the vu-rite can push farther i can see that it is thicker and bigger and stronger then seesnake, im up in the air about vu-rite, they r not there yet, no counter tell me they still r not there.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

All you guys and gals that have been using the Vu-Rite camera how has it worked out for you? If buying a new camera today would you buy another one?
Looking to buy my first camera in the next few weeks and would appreciate any suggestions on what system is the best. This will be mainly for Residential with some light commercial. 
Is the 200’ the right length or is it overkill?
Also what locating system are you using? Would you buy another or suggest another?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been pleased with mine. I've used it a good many times by now and it performs just fine, no flickering or anything. I wouldn't mind a counter but I don't use it every day so buying one with a counter that costs many thousands more isn't there for me. I've made several really nice sells with it and have another on the burner waiting on me. Best thing is it is really reasonable priced to be so sturdy.
I wouldn't want one with less than 200'. It does fine even that far out.
And yes if I need another rig I wouldn't hesitate to buy another V R.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks

What are you using as a locator?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Let me ask you this??? can you push a ridgid cam down the sewer 100 plus feet with one hand:no::no: This is how i look at it, why buy a Lexus when you can buy a toyota!!


I have the Ridgid that is on stand, not wheels with 200 feet of cable and use it only on residential

After about 100 feet it get very hard to push, but 100 feet on residential is very rare.

Keep in mind I only do residential homes in Texas...


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

If you want a camera that is similar to Vu-Rite, but has a counter, try Easy Cam.http://www.easycamllc.com/

Pricing is about the same as Vu-Rite. Basically the same video components as Vu-Rite (push rod, camera head, circuit board) but with a different design for the actual reel. Actually, Vu-Rite is an offshoot of Easy Cam.

I don't own either. I rent a Ridgid Seesnake as necessary from my local rental house. I do own the Ridgid Scout locator and that is the best locator available IMO.


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I ordered the vu-rite 200' mini today. They were all sold out and it will take about a week to get them produced again. I'm looking for a ridgid scout now to go with it. The best price I found so far is $1,275.00 from amazon. Does anyone know where I can find a better deal than that ?


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

I got an Easycam looks very similar to Vu-rite. 
I have a problem with it. Whenever the reel is turning picture is flickering.
Has anyone of you guys came across something like that?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

droptopgt said:


> I ordered the vu-rite 200' mini today. They were all sold out and it will take about a week to get them produced again. I'm looking for a ridgid scout now to go with it. The best price I found so far is $1,275.00 from amazon. Does anyone know where I can find a better deal than that ?


If you ever use a regular Navitrack side by side with the Scout, you'll regret ever paying more than $20 for the Scout. :yes:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

rusak said:


> I got an Easycam looks very similar to Vu-rite.
> I have a problem with it. Whenever the reel is turning picture is flickering.
> Has anyone of you guys came across something like that?


There's some brushes inside the box that keep the electrical connection while allowing real spin. Might need cleaned or repaired. 
A quick call to Easycam will probably be a good thing as I'm sure this is a common problem and easy fix.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Epox said:


> There's some brushes inside the box that keep the electrical connection while allowing real spin. Might need cleaned or repaired.
> A quick call to Easycam will probably be a good thing as I'm sure this is a common problem and easy fix.


Called EasyCam and they want me to ship the reel to them. Tried cleaning the brushes picture improved but still not perfect.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Ridgid rep came and gave me a loaner and finally going to give all my guys some classes on locating ect.


----------

